# Deadband on the GTB



## xxx-s_t-maxx (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay guys, I posted a thread a while back on where in the world is the program switch. 

Now im wondering how do you get your deadband, or in nitro terms idle down. I did all i could on my futba digetal radio. Now its up to the esc to tune it down more.

I saw in the directions that there is a light just for the deadband, But im new to programming an esc and cant figure it out.

I cant get a-hold of Novak, the phone always tells me to hang up and try again.
 
-A guy who is starting to hate novak..


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

the program switch is on the power switch, It's just a little bump so look close. There are a ton of settings on the GTB so choose wisely. I chose to leave mine in the factory setting and I'm not new to this stuff.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

According to the instructions (which you apparently have), the minimum setting is 2%, the maximum you can set is 6%, and factory default is 4%. They don't actually describe what "deadband" is, but I'm assuming it controls how far you must move the trigger away from neutral before throttle or brake kicks in. I tried setting mine at minimum & maximum, and can see a very small difference, but I don't really see much point to this adjustment. What are you hoping to accomplish by gettimg more "deadband"?

Another thing to remember about setting ANY speed control is to first make sure your transmitter throttle trim is at zero and the throttle & brake percentages (Futaba calls them ATV) are set at 100%.


----------



## xxx-s_t-maxx (Jul 21, 2005)

*Turn it on and moving.*

What im trying to do is when i turn on my system. the shaft spins, and on my radio i turned the setting low as it could go and its still spinning, just not as fast. Iv played around with the radio and did what the instuctions said but still no luck.
(in nitro words its idleing too high)


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

xxx-s_t-maxx said:


> What im trying to do is when i turn on my system. the shaft spins, and on my radio i turned the setting low as it could go and its still spinning, just not as fast. Iv played around with the radio and did what the instuctions said but still no luck.
> (in nitro words its idleing too high)


If you have more than one model memory capability on your radio,try another "model". Also,have you fully setup your speedo? (full throttle/full brake/etc?)
-George


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Deadband is not the same as idle on a gas car. Deadband is the dead space between the brakes being on and when the throttle starts up. Assuming that your motor is running foreward at neutral on the radio it needs to be programmed.

Set your trim to neutral, and turn both EPA (end point for brake and throttle) all the way up and set the speed control per the instructions. If you have one of the newer speed controls, the set-up button is on the switch and has a little plastic flap over it that you press down.


----------



## hilbilly (Aug 22, 2004)

Also, this sounds as though you might have advanced the throttle trim - which causes the throttle to be "on" a bit all the time depending on how far the trim is off the zero setting. People do this sometimes to make the car coast through turns better and to counteract Drag brakes. Actually this is not necessary with the GTB as it has settings for all of this. You might want to start over - zero the radio and rest the GTB to factory settings and THEN set the GTB to the radio. Experienced racers will do this occasionally just to clear the boards and start fresh.


----------

